# Hey Jenny Poo Guess what i am getting for X Mas??????



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Getting me a pup off of West Coast Gotty Knock-Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Talked to Roger i should be going out to West Coast Gottylines Kennels in March to pick him up i just may pic up two if i can get a good deal and then ill hook ya up with a x mas gift lol anyway just wanted to show ya a shot of his daddy lol!!!!!!!!! Cant wait for March


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good deal.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Have i ever told you i LOVE the Gottyline????.. hehe .. Shannon that dog is the *bomb*! Hey, just for the record .. My birthday is April .. your going to Cali in March .. *hint hint*


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And the Hawaii in July since you already going to Hawaii with me you should just go ahead an run to Cali with me also


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting color pattern,where does this come from and what is it called?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I think its called a ticked color not real sure though but it looks awsome and he comes from westcoast gottiline kennels he is a 50/gotty 50/edge


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And like i said this is not my dog i just want an offspring from him


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> he is a 50/gotty 50/edge


A few of my favorites:cheers:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> And the Hawaii in July since you already going to Hawaii with me you should just go ahead an run to Cali with me also


I would love to meet those breeders! That sounds like a cool idea!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

HEY!!!! WHAT ABOUT ME!!!!!:stick: HA.............. I want a beasty dog.... Really, Jenny, can you smuggle one of Zeusys in Canada.... Or this is what ya do, go through alberta.. Then to Ontario.... I would love a blue one thanks.....


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay so after I go to Cali.. I'll head your way and drop off a pup! hehe .. better yet you should go with us!:woof:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok, Im in......:woof:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Ok, Im in......:woof:


Sweet now i am going to san diego with two ladie friends and we gonna bring back some of that so cal fire!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I wanna go to California too! I'm sick of cold winters.:snow:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok, Otis now you are going with 3, Judy. you in???:cheers:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

pantera2006 said:


> Ok, Otis now you are going with 3, Judy. you in???:cheers:


Yup, let's roll!:woof:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

awsomeness lol this should make for a great trip lots of friends and shhhhhhhhhhhhhh(imo some kick a%@ dogs lol what more could you ask for?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Ill tell ya what!!! Somemore friends to go along lol hey even if you dont like the bully breed we all still friends here lets all roll out there and have a 3 or 4 day blast lol now how much fun could we have hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????????????????????


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> and we gonna bring back some of that so cal fire!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK! OK! You talk me into it! I'll ge going as well :thumbsup:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

^^^^^^^ You werent invited.....................
lmao!!!! JK ya you are....... Welcome aboard!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

S#@!,
IM ALREADY THERE,IT AINT ALL ITS CRACKED UP TO BE,LOL...
But then again "nor cal" and "so cal" are very diffrent.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

It's gonna end up bein' the GoPitbull family reunion!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeppers!!!!:welcome: YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

cane76 said:


> S#@!,
> IM ALREADY THERE,IT AINT ALL ITS CRACKED UP TO BE,LOL...
> But then again "nor cal" and "so cal" are very diffrent.


So which one are we going to?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

So Cal we will be stoppin in at westcoast gottline kennels


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome!!!! Im in!!!! hahaha:hammer:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay as long as we can also stop at Bad Rap, Id love to meet the folks there.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bad raps about 500 miles north from there,im about 70 miles from frisco right now,hope you guys have a killer time...I know your not all really coming out here.....


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

i will be fo sho!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

cane76 said:


> bad raps about 500 miles north from there,im about 70 miles from frisco right now,hope you guys have a killer time...I know your not all really coming out here.....


LOL! We all could, tho! You could have a bbq and invite us over. :woof:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahahha I got the beer!!! I heard your beer is like water!!!!! Hehe Jk, Not... Well, is it?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Compared to other beers imo yes its watered down


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG, was that dog bred with a guerilla? Hes so beefy!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

pantera2006 said:


> Hahahahha I got the beer!!! I heard your beer is like water!!!!! Hehe Jk, Not... Well, is it?


oh, great! that means I get to throw up sooner


----------



## dunlaps pits (Dec 30, 2006)

Derek79 said:


> OMG, was that dog bred with a guerilla? Hes so beefy!


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. They've bred english bulldogs to pits to get the "gotti lines"


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Compared to other beers imo yes its watered down


no,its not,all the beerS in cali are just as there made in the brewery,
therE is no regulations on the amount of booze in beers here like there is in other states,so,DRINK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Shannon .. Ya can't leave before ya hook me up with my plane ticket!! lol

Pantera- Send me some beer?


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

OK, I may get bashed here, but I gotta ask ... what is the attraction to these big non-standard dogs??? I mean, if you like that look, why not get an English Bulldog??


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

because thats what he likes. same reason i like mellow yellow instead of MT dew. they look alike taste alike but theres just a lil something differnt about mellow yellow. he ended up leaving this forum because people were pissing him off constantly bringing this subject up.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

ABK said:


> OK, I may get bashed here, but I gotta ask ... what is the attraction to these big non-standard dogs??? I mean, if you like that look, why not get an English Bulldog??


Nah, no bashing .. It simply isn't worth it .. lol .. I love ALL pits  I jus happen to like the look of what do you call it "big non-standard dogs" too .. and why don't I get an English bulldog? because I don't want one -L-


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hye Shannon I love that dog he is COOL!!! What a moose:woof: I hope to see you around so I can see pictures of the little guy come march. I hope you get a ticked one that is a great colouring!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Jenny Poo said:


> Nah, no bashing .. It simply isn't worth it .. lol .. I love ALL pits  I jus happen to like the look of what do you call it "big non-standard dogs" too .. and why don't I get an English bulldog? because I don't want one -L-


Thanks for the civil reply! 

Now I am really confused - if you like dogs that have pugged muzzles, deformed shoulders, fiddle fronts &/or chodrodysplasia, but you don't want an EB???

Are the bully fanciers just hung up on the "pit bull" name? We all know pit bulls aren't supposed to look like this.

I guess that's why I just don't get it. There is already a breed that fits what you're looking for physically (EB). So why not buy one of those instead of supporting the breeding of non-standard dogs? 

(BTW, nice website! up: )


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

id say the the extreme bully dogs are at least a quarter oeb or eb up to dogs that are 50% or more bulldog.All though there are also dogs from those same lines that are pure amstaff/apbt i believe....This is a old and played out topic that will never go away...thats for sure..


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Meh.... who really cares..... I hate poodles, but some people like them, Who am i to question it?? 
HEY!!!! Jenny!!!! Where is my Zeusy pup??? Hmmmmmmmmm:thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Meh.... who really cares..... I hate poodles, but some people like them, Who am i to question it??
> HEY!!!! Jenny!!!! Where is my Zeusy pup??? Hmmmmmmmmm:thumbsup:


poodles suck,i never question that....


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Meh.... who really cares..... I hate poodles, but some people like them, Who am i to question it??
> HEY!!!! Jenny!!!! Where is my Zeusy pup??? Hmmmmmmmmm:thumbsup:


The only reason I question it is b/c they're taking a set breed standard & twisting it to fit their preference.

What is the point in that? That would be like me trying to breed 50lb Chihuahuas or Irish Wolfhounds that stood 20 in. tall just b/c that was what I "liked."

As I said before, there is already a breed that has the physique they like (the EB.) They could get one of those instead of encouraging the breeding of non-standard animals.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

As I said before, there is already a breed that has the physique they like (the EB.) They could get one of those instead of encouraging the breeding of non-standard animals.[/QUOTE]

as was said before dont want an eb would rather give my money to a person for one of those non standard breedings because imo i like it alot so thanks for the concern but i have my mind made up anyway an i cant wait to get my lil bully home so i can love him and squeez him and hold him and call him george lmao who knows i may get two and start breeding my own non standard dogs and post lots of pics of them up for you all oh well George will be here in late march early april to say hi have a great new year everyone and i will the whole gopitbull family the best of luck with whatever you all are doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

And just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all there kind words and will be sure to keep you all posted on when i get him home


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I think you just like the name "PIT BULL." Gotta have a big, bad a.. "PIT BULL." Don't you realize the dog you are getting is a pit bull in name only? It might as well be an EB. The only difference is yours has a little longer muzzle & the name PIT BULL on it's papers. Other than that you might as well have an EB.

Way to go on supporting disreputable breeders chum. :stick:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

ABK said:


> I think you just like the name "PIT BULL." Gotta have a big, bad a.. "PIT BULL." Don't you realize the dog you are getting is a pit bull in name only? It might as well be an EB. It's everything but. The only difference is yours has a little longer muzzle & the name PIT BULL on it's papers. Other than that you might as well have an EB.
> 
> Way to go on supporting disreputable breeders chum. :stick:


Why thank you very much im glad you can pick em outta a crowd so well 
and im gladYOU think it might as well be an eb but guess what ITS NOT its a bully breed and its ok if you dont like them i and many others do and as long as there is a market for them and you like them why not get one oh i forgot because of people like you that its not right well waaaaaaaaaaaaaa go cry to someone else cause you aint changin this mind one bit lol this post wasnt put here for you to come gripe about your feelings this was put here to show a friend what i am getting so if you dont like what you see then dont post on it so you can go ahead an say what you want about me BECAUSE YOU SEEM TO KNOW ME PRETTY WELL but i will continue to do what i want so why waste your breath!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

*Why thank you very much im glad you can pick em outta a crowd so well *

It's easy to so. You're type are the only "pit bull" owners w/ leash oriments on the ends of your leashes.

*and im gladYOU think it might as well be an eb but guess what ITS NOT its a bully breed*

I have to really give it to you. At least you are honest & are saying it's a bully breed & not a pit bull. Rep points to you!!

*and its ok if you dont like them*

I never said I don't like them. I kinda like the look. I just don't like them being called pit bulls b/c they're not. Call the American Bullies. I'm cool w/ that. But don't call them pit bulls.

*i and many others do *

I know. You and many others are the resason the breed is in the situtation it's in. 

*and as long as there is a market for them and you like them why not get one*

#1: B/c it's not right. #2: I'm not going to pay $1000 for a non-standard dog off untested & untitled parents. #3: I'm not going to pay for a dog that is likely mixed bred.

*oh i forgot because of people like you that its not right*

No, it's not right. If I want a dog like that I will get an EB, not twist the standard to my fancy.

*well waaaaaaaaaaaaaa go cry to someone else cause you aint changin this mind one bit *

Yes, I know it won't change your mind b/c ppl of your nature care about nothing but themselves.

*lol this post wasnt put here for you to come gripe about your feelings*

Sorry, all I did was ask a question, one that never was answered.

*this was put here to show a friend what i am getting *

Show off! lol. 

*so if you dont like what you see then dont post on it *

Again, all I did was ask a question ...

*so you can go ahead an say what you want about me*

I will unless told otherwise 

*BECAUSE YOU SEEM TO KNOW ME PRETTY WELL*

Not really. I know you are self-centered, that's about all.

*but i will continue to do what i want*

That is obvious. It comes back to your being self centered. But don't feel bad. I'm self centred too sometimes. Just not in the area of dogs.

*so why waste your breath*

I will waste my breath b/c while this might not get to you, maybe I can help educate another misgiuded fancier who is more open minded.

Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a ? ABK. Does it make you feel good to put others down? I think you should take the evil test on Blogthings I but you would get a 90% or more b/c you are not very nice.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I think its funny :cheers: on the lil thingy you did that was cute


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

and when your question was answered you just keep pushing for something luike this i really dont know why all you want to do is argue you have some really kewl post and everything else but just that one bad hump you need to get over and i bet you will be a awsome person to talk to then


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Mikado - I already took the evil test. I was 52% evil. And i don't feel I'm putting anyone down. I'm only telling the truth.

Ottis - I guess I do not like it when I see a breed of dog I love being destroyed all for the sake of a fad.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like to talk to you to Shannon and no if my question gets answered which I doubt it will I will leave it alone. I think that each person has the right to do what they want and to show their pets without everyone jumping on them. You want one of these guys this person is jumping all over you s.u.i.c.i.d.e. wants a pup out of GI jane and Boo-Boo she is getting jumped on. I find it maddening. Where is a person to find a dog they love?


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Ppl having the "right" to do what they want is what is wrong w/ this breed (& the country overall!)

For example, in dogs ppl think they have the "right" to ...

- fight them in the street.

- encourage them to be aggressive toward ppl.

- beat their dog.

- feed it gun powder.

- starve it.

- let them run loose & get into everything.

- let them get preggo & drown the pups b/c they didn't want them.

- breed for deformaties b/c they think they look "cool."

So would you step in or speak up if you saw these things happening? Of course you would. But why? Everyone has the right to do what they want ... right? 

Same thing here. It doesn't have anything to do w/ anyone not being able to show off their pet. A couple of us saw something we thought wasn't right & we spoke up. Just like you would if you saw something you thought was wrong.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Why dont you just quit your belly achen and get a clue ABK. you sure talk some


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't think I'm talking  Dave, I am just telling the truth. And sometimes I guess the truth hurts.  

I'm hate that you see my posts as "belly aching,". But as I told Ottis, I guess I just hate to see a great breed destroyed by fad breeding.

Can't you see what's happening? Or are you blinded by the $$$ signs? This has already happened to one great working breed, the original bulldog. After bull baiting was outlawed fanciers began breeding for the biggest heads, pugged muzzles & chonrdodyplasistic phyisque. 

(Yes, that body type y'all love is caused by a genetic defect called chondrodysplasia.)

The end result was the EB of today - a dog who can barely excercise, can't breed on it's own, can't whelp on it's own & has numerous healht problems. If some fanciers had not brought their original bulldogs to America (which are ironically known now as American Bulldogs) when they immigrated, the true original working bulldog would be lost to the sands of time, all for a fad.

And this is already starting in pit bulls. I recently saw a vid of 2 bullies trying to mate & they couldn't even mate naturally! And I am already hearing about A.I.s & C-sections! Is this what you want to happen to the APBT?? They become such a prisoner to human fad they can't even breed naturally??

I will say one thing though - if y'all fanciers of these standard-defying dogs want to break away & make your own breed I am all for that. But your dogs are not pit bulls. Please do not pass them off as pit bulls.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

ABK said:


> Ppl having the "right" to do what they want is what is wrong w/ this breed (& the country overall!)
> 
> For example, in dogs ppl think they have the "right" to ...
> 
> ...


I think this question was directed towards Shannon.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

You dont owe me anything bro i see alot of your points also and agree with alot of it but if you look back in my post you would see that i never called them a pitbull i know the difference shoot i have 1 bully here now but the rest of my dogs are working dogs and i agree with you when you say that these are not standard pits what i dont get is why you have to be so :snap: when trying to get your point across its all good though


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, I think that is sweet that you tell the truth about your dogs & I can respect that for sure.

Sorry I came across so :snap: 

But it really burns my butt that these breeders pass these dogs off as pit bull & those who buy them usually do too, when they are anything but.

But if you don't call them a pit bull, you are OK in my book. 

I heard the bully fanciers were trying to break away & call their breed American Bully & have their own club, the American Bully Kennel Club. A person asked me for a link to it & the ABKC was down. Do you know if it's still around??


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

yes it is hold up i have to find it real quick


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> yes it is hold up i have to find it real quick


Here it is and when i do get my bully here this is what he or she will be reg under its www.theabkc.com look to me like this might be a good thing but you can never tell right off the bat i hope this goes over well though and maybe this subject will clear up alittle


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

and trust me when i say this i know that these dogs are not pure apbt i have had pitbulls for 15 years now and i now the standard of the true apbt and what i am going to get is far from the standard i have enough of those now lol i just wanted something different thats all!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info!! I hope the ABKC will catch on. I think it's a great idea. 

We started the exact opposite - we started w/ big dogs. One 83lb male & two 65lb females. We loved them to death, but the standard pit bull could do everything the big ones did & they did it better. Plus, they ate less & pooped less! 

We also found the big dogs have more health problems that the little ones. But we were blessed that our dogs were "pre-bully" so our dogs weren't chondrodysplastic or anything, so we didn't have too many health issues save the cancer. 

We lost one of our females at age 6 to cancer & her daughter at age 4. Shortly thereafter, other breeders began contacting us & we found that cancer is not unsual in the big dogs & in some lines the age of 7 is considered old. So we dropped the big dogs althogether.

So how is this guy your getting your puips from registering his dogs? As pit bulls or American Bullies?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

American Bullies yeah i have some great dogs here also mostly Chaos and Watchdog bloodlines nowhere near as big as the bully breed but a few are bigger then i would like but they are all good dogs imo


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Is your bully the tan one otis??? If so, hes nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

No thats just one they have for sale he will be awsome though for someone i can asure you that


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh oK, I saw a tan one that you put up in my homies, He is awesome!!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are the dogs i currently have in that post


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Ha ha Ottis. You will like this dog. This was one of our 1st dogs:

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=19371


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

YES SIR i like her she was beautiful dog there and what a ped to go with it jesh


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll bet a lot of the dogs in her ped look pretty familiar, huh?  

She was a wonderful, wonderful dog. We loved her to death. She was a game little huzz too. Hogs, dogs, you name it & she was on it. I think the only thing she liked were humans & cats. lol.

But sadly we had to put her down at age 6. We lost her daughter at age 4. The vet diagnosed both w/ cancer.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that is crazy and i am very sad to hear that yip my dogs are the same way love humans but most of them are da well the watchdog and chaos dogs anyway they are real nutty lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ABK said:


> Ha ha Ottis. You will like this dog. This was one of our 1st dogs:
> 
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=19371


I like the eddington blood,but have issues when its mixed with blue lines of apbt,edington had a smaller line of apbts also,was your dog off the whopper,kick ass kicker dogs or the smaller ones?looks like i can see a touch of parkers bounce in your old girl.....


----------

